# Hear they are



## WOODGRAIN (Mar 11, 2009)

i realy like the perch one let me know what you think thanks


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey those look familiar good work Darrell


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Material used, please?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I really like #2, 5 and 9


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

wow those look awesome are those all air brushed


----------

